# Marvel vs. Capcom 3: Fate of Two Worlds



## STB (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm counting down the days till it's out, and I am fuckin' STOKED! I have a good feeling I'm going to be spending many, many drunken nights playing the shit out of this.


----------



## Namalucibai (Feb 3, 2011)

Deadpool is a friggin god, beating people to death with their own healthbar.That and Amaterasu make it a total drool-over


----------



## STB (Feb 3, 2011)

Most of the rooster is worth drooling over, the line-up is sick. Except M.O.D.O.K...


----------



## Namalucibai (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes, I totally must agree with that. I have marvel vs capcom 2 for the dreamcast  It was great! (or was it one.... not sure)


----------



## Riptor (Feb 3, 2011)

STB said:


> Most of the rooster is worth drooling over, the line-up is sick. Except M.O.D.O.K...


 
MODOK is awesome because he's basically a huge troll in every way. If you think Capcom has evolved past putting in characters you'd hate to see... you'd be wrong. :3

On topic, the lack of Gene in this game is a complete and utter travesty. On the other hand, we do get Rad Spencer and MIKE FUCKING HAGGAR, so that balances it out. A little.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh hey look, It's Marvel vs. Capcom 3: THE GAME THAT DOESN'T HAVE MEGAMAN,


----------



## ukbeast (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm  wating for this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Street_Fighter_X_Tekken
The demo looked wicked!


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 3, 2011)

And Wesker is in it :3
He punches and throws missiles at you :3


----------



## STB (Feb 3, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh hey look, It's Marvel vs. Capcom 3: THE GAME THAT DOESN'T HAVE MEGAMAN,


 
OR CYCLOPS ):


----------



## nfd (Feb 4, 2011)

Ever since Megaman was deconfirmed, I knew this game was going to be bad.


----------



## STB (Feb 4, 2011)

nfd said:


> Ever since Megaman was deconfirmed, I knew this game was going to be bad.



I bet you're going to be wrong.


----------



## leocat (Feb 4, 2011)

actually i hear megaman x is probably going to be dlc <_< that would be pretty cool


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 4, 2011)

STB said:


> I bet you're going to be wrong.


 I bet you're mad because he's being right. 


leocat said:


> actually i hear megaman x is probably going to be dlc <_< that would be pretty cool


 Actually *I* hear that Chrono Trigger is getting a sequel.


----------



## leocat (Feb 4, 2011)

i see your point


----------



## STB (Feb 4, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> I bet you're mad because he's being right.


 
Sorry, but I don't think the inclusion of Megaman will make or break a game, haha.


----------



## leocat (Feb 4, 2011)

im looking forward to the tatsunoko vs capcom control style, i always sucked at street fighter type button commands


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 5, 2011)

STB said:


> Sorry, but I don't think the inclusion of Megaman will make or break a game, haha.


 And don't forget about Strider, Captain Commando and Jin.

Also, Enjoy your shitty techno themes and lazy-made character models.

And Zero's floaty hair.


----------



## Seon (Feb 5, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> And don't forget about Strider, Captain Commandoand Jin.
> 
> Also, Enjoy your shitty techno themes and lazy-made character models.
> 
> And Zero's floaty hair.


 
Oh cool. You mentioned more chars that weren't worth anything in CvS2 :3

Dante as Ryu. Wesker as Virgil. And i'll toy around with everyone else. 

But it will odds are end up being D. Phoenix. I could use a fourth Char.


----------



## moogle (Feb 5, 2011)

seriously -_- oh no megaman isnt in, oh no strider, a character most people in american never even knew about BEFORE mvc, isnt in, or captain commando, big woop, new characters, same fun, just to lazy to learn new characters or mechanics -_-;


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 5, 2011)

moogle said:


> oh no strider, a character most people in american never even knew about BEFORE mvc, isnt in


There are Strider games for nes, sega, and arcade in America.


----------



## moogle (Feb 5, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> There are Strider games for nes, sega, and arcade in America.


 
the point is, just because characters you want in a game are not in the game, doesnt mean the game is going to be horrible, and you shouldnt disregard a game or simply not play it for that fact


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 5, 2011)

I would actually like to see Knight Arthur once again in one way or another.


----------



## moogle (Feb 5, 2011)

yeah XD arthur looks hella fun to play as... my teams going to include dante or trish, (shuma if i could pre order it..) deadpool, and zero probably


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 5, 2011)

Seon said:


> Oh cool. You mentioned more chars that weren't worth anything in CvS2 :3


 MvC2 Derp.

Tier doesn't matter in MvC 1/2/3, Only in TvC.


moogle said:


> oh no strider, a character most people in american never even knew about BEFORE mvc


Uh, Strider 1 was a Capcom_ classic_, Where the fuck are _you_ getting your facts from?


moogle said:


> just to lazy to learn new characters or mechanics -_-;


 Oh BTW, Capcom pretty much re-used (almost?) if not all of TvC's  mechanics for this game.


----------



## moogle (Feb 5, 2011)

somebody already addressed what i said about strider, complaining about characters you wanted in a game but are not is lame, and to be honest, megaman/cyclops were spam bait in mvc2, i used them both in mvc2 as well and quite often, but im not about to condemn a sequel just for not having them


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 5, 2011)

moogle said:


> somebody already addressed what i said about strider, complaining about characters you wanted in a game but are not is lame





Perverted Impact said:


> Also, Enjoy your shitty techno themes and lazy-made character models.
> 
> And Zero's floaty hair.



I'm not re-posting again.



moogle said:


> megaman/cyclops were spam bait in mvc2, i used them both in mvc2 as well  and quite often, but im not about to condemn a sequel just for not  having them


Yeah, They really had to limited themselves to only use Mega Man classic, Not X, .EXE, Volnutt .ect /sarcasm


----------



## moogle (Feb 5, 2011)

.exe was already in a capcom brawler, go play that, X isnt needed, neither is volnutt, as he is already in a game too, i'd rather see new more interesting characters then the same character, the newer generation character with the same moves, or a character that has been seen already.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 5, 2011)

moogle said:


> .exe was already in a capcom brawler


Onimusha: Blade Warriors is a Arena Brawler, that doesn't count


moogle said:


> X isnt needed


WAT.


moogle said:


> i'd rather see new more interesting characters then the same character, the newer generation character with the same moves, or a character that has been seen already.


 *WAT*

Mega Man X hasn't even been on a fighting game.

At all.


----------



## moogle (Feb 6, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Onimusha: Blade Warriors is a Arena Brawler, that doesn't count
> 
> WAT.
> 
> ...



maybe so, but if they did they would be hardpressed not to incorporate some if not most of the original mega's moves, with the exception of the drill/plane transformations, X could still do the giant armor transformation (can't for the life of me remember the name of it) his Y/triangle could still be the initial shot with charge up, really, all they would be doing is changing the model and re-vamping moves


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 6, 2011)

moogle said:


> maybe so, but if they did they would be hardpressed not to incorporate some if not most of the original mega's moves, with the exception of the drill/plane transformations, X could still do the giant armor transformation (can't for the life of me remember the name of it) his Y/triangle could still be the initial shot with charge up, really, all they would be doing is changing the model and re-vamping moves


 His supers would be his armor's (Falcon/Gaea/Ultimate) Giga attacks.


----------



## moogle (Feb 6, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> His supers would be his armor's (Falcon/Gaea/Ultimate) Giga attacks.


 
your assuming they would put a lot of work into him, at this point in time, they wouldnt, and i doubt they would anyways, or put that many supers on him, maybe one of those transformations, and then somethin they make up, but i digress, im not saying i DONT want megaman in, i think it would be great if they did. but i won't be suprised if they don't, and ill still play it and love it if they don't


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 6, 2011)

What's the point on getting MvC3 when you know Capcom is going to put new characters like Amaterasu and Arthur .ect in TvC2.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 6, 2011)

You know what? Screw Classic Mega Man, X, .exe, and Star Force. Know who we need?







Not only do you have a crapton of easy move ideas, but it'd fix the serious lack of villians on Capcom's side. And his theme needs to be a remix of this.



			
				Perverted Impact said:
			
		

> What's the point on getting MvC3 when you know Capcom is going to put new characters like Amaterasu and Arthur .ect in TvC2


Didn't all the tournament people hate TvC1? That mixed with the fact not nearly as many people in the US know about Tatsunoko compared to Marvel probably means even if there was a sequel, it probably wouldn't reach here again. But, hey, who knows.



			
				Perverted Impact said:
			
		

> techno themes



A lot of the themes may suck, to be fair, but Taskmaster says hi.

EDIT: Fixed a pretty huge typo!


----------



## moogle (Feb 6, 2011)

Riptor said:


> You know what? Screw Classic Mega Man, X, .exe, and Star Force. Know who we need?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 6, 2011)

Riptor said:


> You know what? Screw Classic Mega Man, X, .exe, and Star Force. Know who we need?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I perfer Omega or Oda Nobunaga to be Capcom's villain



Riptor said:


> Didn't all the tournament people have TvC1?


Wut?


Riptor said:


> That mixed with the fact not nearly as many people in the US know about Tatsunoko compared to Marvel probably means even if there was a sequel, it probably wouldn't reach here again. But, hey, who knows.


 Well Ultimate All-Stars did sold pretty well, Soooo....


moogle said:


> and about people getting mvc3 with characters that'll be in TvC2.... would you rather use Tatsunoko characters that you dont know shit about(this is most of america) along with your capcom favorites, or Marvel characters?


 I rather have likeable Tatsunoko characters (Casshan, Polimar, Yatterman-1 .ect) that I don't know then have unlikeable Marvel characters like Hulk,Captain America, Iron Man .ect that I _do_ know.


----------



## moogle (Feb 7, 2011)

maybe YOU dont want to, but you've used those Tatsunoko characters, people who havent would most likely rather play with characters they are familiar with


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 7, 2011)

First off, most TvC haters are dumb "durrr Wii has no gaems" people. Also, people who only played MvC2 and no other fighting games.



moogle said:


> maybe YOU dont want to, but you've used those Tatsunoko characters, people who havent would most likely rather play with characters they are familiar with



And guess what? There ARE people who are turned off by that idea. Familiarity? No wonder the entertainment media is shitty!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 7, 2011)

moogle said:


> maybe YOU dont want to, but you've used those Tatsunoko characters, people who havent would most likely rather play with characters they are familiar with





moogle said:


> i'd rather see new more interesting characters  then the same character, the newer generation character with the same  moves, or a character that has been seen already.


What a hypocrite....


----------



## Myoti (Feb 7, 2011)

Shuma Gorath, Nathan Spencer, Wesker, Deadpool, etc.

Yeah, I'm stoked. No Megaman yet, but he could be DLC. Either way, it's sounding like it'll shape up to be pretty awesome.



> I'm not re-posting again.


Okay, hope you enjoy whatever else you're playing.


----------



## StriderAuerion (Feb 7, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Uh, Strider 1 was a Capcom_ classic_, Where the fuck are _you_ getting your facts from?




Thank you! The arcade and Genesis version was a thing of beauty!
And Strider was a LARGE part of my childhood, and my reaction to seeing him on the first MvsC was something else... think "N64 kid at Christmas" and you get the idea. Thank you Capcom for not letting "Strider Returns" to be my last bitter memory of the series.

After MvsC2 (and the REAL sequel to Strider, "Strider 2") I've been hoping to see Strider Hien on the next installment, but sadly that's not going to happen -.-

Still, I'm going to get Mike Haggar, and that's awesome. And of course I'm going to play it, a good fighting game is a good fighting game. I've also been liking X-23 lately, and who doesn't love Deadpool? 
But I honestly can't help but be a little upset that this legendary character's "rebirth" seems to be pretty much done.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 7, 2011)

Why are people calling Hiryu Strider? At least call him Strider Hiryu. Strider is just an occupation.

Ah DLCs... remember when they weren't as rampant?


----------



## StriderAuerion (Feb 7, 2011)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Why are people calling Hiryu Strider? At least call him Strider Hiryu. Strider is just an occupation.
> 
> Ah DLCs... remember when they weren't as rampant?


 
I sometimes say "Hiryu" but usually just say "Strider." You're right, there are other Striders (Hien, Sheena, Kain...grr, even Hinjo, to name a few) most people aren't familiar with them, so when talking MvsC, if I say "Strider" it's usually understood who I mean.

And yeah, DLC... *sigh*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey, Remember when Capcom made unique/fun games?


----------



## leocat (Feb 8, 2011)

i was pretty good at tvc <  ,< so hopefully i can not suck at a fighting game for once


----------



## Whipwreck (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey, remember a time when people wouldn't go out of their way to be a jerk? Anyway, what I am saying is if you are not looking foward to a game or if you don't like a company don't go out of your way to be a jerk and try to get people unexcited for a game. 

I am personally looking foward to this game, I have been for a while. I don't really care if Megaman is in there personally, as long as there was a Megaman character in there, which there is. I do think this game is going to be great, the game looks way more balenced then the second one, and I am glad they are using the TvC setup for this, after all people _liked_ the style, that's why they did that.


----------



## moogle (Feb 8, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Hey, Remember when Capcom made unique/fun games?


 
sure i do, lets name a few, street fighter 4, monster hunter tri (with the next portable in the making) and lost planet 2


----------



## BokuNoPico (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey furaffinity, I heard this was a good place to talk about the vidya games, so here I am.

I am psycked as hell to play MVC3, as I am a huge fan of all capcom fighters, especially MVC2.

I cant to play as sentinel :3 I hope people online dont bitch and moan for me playing as a hightier character or whatever.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 8, 2011)

Whipwreck said:


> Hey, remember a time when people wouldn't go out of their way to be a jerk? Anyway, what I am saying is if you are not looking foward to a game or if you don't like a company don't go out of your way to be a jerk and try to get people unexcited for a game.


 How can you get excited for a inferior game?


moogle said:


> sure i do, lets name a few, street fighter 4


Gross.

Absolutely disgusting.


moogle said:


> monster hunter tri


Monster hunter tri is not the kinda game you can sit and play for hours.


moogle said:


> and lost planet 2


 lol.

Try Sengoku BASARA, Okami and Dead Rising.


BokuNoPico said:


> Hey furaffinity, I heard this was a good place to talk about the vidya games, so here I am.


 Big lols were had


----------



## Whipwreck (Feb 8, 2011)

Okay then, give me an example of a game that this will be inferior to? I know this game will be inferior to some others, be it will be superior to the last one, where you really only needed to be 3 of 6 characters.

Also, Dead Rising my good sir is still around, what with Dead Rising 2 being superior to the first. FAIL on your behalf.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 8, 2011)

Enjoy your time limit after time limit game called Dead Rising 2.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 8, 2011)

Whipwreck said:


> Okay then, give me an example of a game that this will be inferior to? I know this game will be inferior to some others, be it will be superior to the last one, where you really only needed to be 3 of 6 characters.


Both Tatsunoko vs. Capcom (Cross Generation of Heroes and Ultimate All-Stars) Marvel vs. Capcom 1, Capcom vs. SNK 2



Whipwreck said:


> Also, Dead Rising my good sir is still around, what with Dead Rising 2 being superior to the first. FAIL on your behalf.


Errr, Dead Rising is alot like Parasite Eve, The first game is popular, The sequel is not so popular.


----------



## Whipwreck (Feb 8, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Both Tatsunoko vs. Capcom (Cross Generation of Heroes and Ultimate All-Stars) Marvel vs. Capcom 1, Capcom vs. SNK 2
> 
> 
> Errr, Dead Rising is alot like Parasite Eve, The first game is popular, The sequel is not so popular.


 
I was actually talking about a game that is coming out, but I will agree with you that MvC 1 and CvS 2 are superior, but I have played TvC, that game isn't that good, it is fun as all hell, but if a beginner can beat a 'master' then there is NO WAY that it is a fair game.

Also, since when does popularity have to do with whether or not a game's sequel is better then the first?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 8, 2011)

Whipwreck said:


> I was actually talking about a game that is coming out, but I will agree with you that MvC 1 and CvS 2 are superior, but I have played TvC, that game isn't that good, it is fun as all hell, *but if a beginner can beat a 'master' then there is NO WAY that it is a fair game.*


 
wat


----------



## Whipwreck (Feb 8, 2011)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> what?


 
Master is a rank in the game, along with beginner or 'rookie'.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 8, 2011)

Because ranks determine someone's skill, especially when one can manipulate the ratings via disconnection and internet lag.


----------



## Whipwreck (Feb 8, 2011)

Okay WolffoxWolforGodgirl, bad example I'll admit that, but it still doesn't change the fact that the game is messed up in balence, considering the Joe and Zero together equils bullsh*t, Zero having an infinate combo you can actually land in verses, the fact that he is hands down better then most of the people on the roster and with Joe on his side he can make sure you can never block basically.

Oh, and how can you improve your ranks with a disconnection?

I am still excited for this game, and it's funny how people who have never played says it's going to suck. It looks good, haven't played it yet (obviously) but it *LOOKS* great, it *LOOKS *better then MvC 2. Why haven't people made smart comments about why this will suck? _*"Oh he isn't in it'll suck, nevermind the gameplay...."*_


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 8, 2011)

I didn't say improve - I said manipulate, i.e. disconnect when losing, etc.

And yes, Zero is "broken", but so far only player to exploit that is Narm (hence Narm Zero tier), whereas Yatterman 1 and 2 are up there. Hell, outside of Gold Lightan, everyone's pretty broken. It's pretty much just counter. Go watch vids and such.


----------



## STB (Feb 8, 2011)

I liked TvC.


----------



## Whipwreck (Feb 8, 2011)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I didn't say improve - I said manipulate, i.e. disconnect when losing, etc.
> 
> And yes, Zero is "broken", but so far only player to exploit that is Narm (hence Narm Zero tier), whereas Yatterman 1 and 2 are up there. Hell, outside of Gold Lightan, everyone's pretty broken. It's pretty much just counter. Go watch vids and such.


 
I played TvC before, trust me, I know. Don't get me wrong I loved the game, and the fact that the newest game is set up like it is great to me and my friends, even the less experienced ones who hardly play (and can still win by mashing and moving the controls) it is like MvC meets TvC with a few changes, so what is the problem outside of characters.

P.S. People have been copying Narm after that.


----------



## moogle (Feb 8, 2011)

Why haven't people made smart comments about why this will suck? [I said:
			
		

> *"Oh he isn't in it'll suck, nevermind the gameplay...."*[/I]


 
this, very much this

also, its good to see that MvC3 has some story to it as well, the episode trailers look fantastic


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 9, 2011)

Whipwreck said:


> it is like MvC meets TvC with a few changes,



 That's the problem, It's TvC with a shitty roster,  shitty techno themes and lazy-made character models.

Which we compare MvC3 by it's japanese brother, TvC.

MvC3 would look like shit, And knowing the fact that Ultimate All-Stars came out *last year* isn't helping it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 9, 2011)

Whipwreck said:


> I played TvC before, trust me, I know. Don't get me wrong I loved the game, and the fact that the newest game is set up like it is great to me and my friends, even the less experienced ones who hardly play (and can still win by mashing and moving the controls) it is like MvC meets TvC with a few changes, so what is the problem outside of characters.
> 
> P.S. People have been copying Narm after that.


 
And I should also know since I also played it. And people "tried" to copy Narm but couldn't replicate him. They'd rather stick to TekkaBlade.


----------



## Whipwreck (Feb 9, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> That's the problem, It's TvC with a shitty roster, shitty techno themes and lazy-made character models.
> 
> Which we compare MvC3 by it's japanese brother, TvC.
> 
> MvC3 would look like shit, And knowing the fact that Ultimate All-Stars came out *last year* isn't helping it.


 
Really? I think the roster looks great, then again I am not complaining whether or not there are characters in there I like or if there are characters that aren't there I like. The themes are a lot to left desired, but not all are techno themes and not all are shitty. Last I checked they have some great character models.

I think you need to think about this, you like TvC, this looks like that but with Marvel and no Megaman, which is why you aren't going to play right?

Also, I still haven't heard you talk about ANY of the gameplay, just that "Oh, this is all shitty, they don't have Megaman." Ect. I still think this is funny, I bet NOBODY here as played this and you are calling shit on this game, and what you are calling is very, VERY little things. I haven't played, but I am not sitting here saying that it's going to be the greatest, I said every thing _*LOOKS *_good.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 10, 2011)

Whipwreck said:


> Really? I think the roster looks great, then again I am not complaining whether or not there are characters in there I like or if there are characters that aren't there I like. The themes are a lot to left desired, but not all are techno themes and not all are shitty. Last I checked they have some great character models.


 Wat.

You are basically saying "Yeah, It's bad, But fuck you, I'm not going to say it"



Whipwreck said:


> I think you need to think about this, you like TvC, this looks like that but with Marvel and no Megaman, which is why you aren't going to play right?


 Derp no.

If you read my post(s), I 'm trying to is "What's the point on buying this game when TvC:Ultimate All-Stars(A game I already have) is superior in every way?"



Whipwreck said:


> Also, I still haven't heard you talk about ANY of the gameplay, just that "Oh, this is all shitty, they don't have Megaman." Ect. I still think this is funny, I bet NOBODY here as played this and you are calling shit on this game, and what you are calling is very, VERY little things. I haven't played, but I am not sitting here saying that it's going to be the greatest, I said every thing _*LOOKS *_good.


There's nothing wrong with the gameplay, Mainly because it's from TvC


----------



## Riptor (Feb 10, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:
			
		

> You are basically saying "Yeah, It's bad, But fuck you, I'm not going to say it"



Yeah, exactly, only not at all.



> If you read my post(s), I 'm trying to is "What's the point on buying  this game when TvC:Ultimate All-Stars(A game I already have) is superior  in every way?"


OK, so, can you bring up a problem that _directly influences_ gameplay and directly proves TvC is the better game? I mean, sure, a lot of the music isn't all that great, I'll agree, ('cept Taskmaster, of course) but I'm pretty sure we can all universally agree that it kicks the ass of MvC2's music several times over. Except for that one carnival level, anyway. I guess I can agree the models look a little iffy, too, but I'd imagine they did that so they could keep a smooth frame rate, even when there's lots of stuff going at once. I'm one of those people who would prefer that kind of thing over slightly prettier graphics, but hey, that's just me.

I couldn't really say the gameplay is a direct rip of TvC like you're saying, either. The only real similarity I can see is the control scheme, to be honest. Honestly, I get the feeling you're saying most of this stuff because you're not really a Marvel fan compared to Tatsunoko. Which is fine, not everybody likes comics. But I wouldn't really say it's that fair to compare TvC and Marvel, mostly because TvC was more trying to do its own thing than be Marvel. I also wouldn't really compare CvSNK2, since they're both entirely different in the way they play.

(that and snk kind of sucks except for garou, but eh)


----------



## Whipwreck (Feb 10, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wat.
> 
> You are basically saying "Yeah, It's bad, But fuck you, I'm not going to say it"


 
Oh yeah, that exactly what I said*/SARCASM*. Where in the hell did you see me say the game sucks? I said the music is to be desired, I said the rest looks fan-freaking-tastic. Riptor covered it the best, I did not say *anything* like that.

I think I have this figured out, you don't want to play, dispite the same controls or anything else having doing with the game. I think you don't want to play because there are some characters in there.

By the way, your comments about the character models, I have to say this. Making some of this may seem simple, but you have to have the models be able to keep up with the gameplay, otherwise this would end up looking like smearing paint on my wall. Also isn't Zero's hair floaty _every_ game he is in?

I do enjoy Arthur's theme, that is pretty cool, and with five days remaining until this game comes out, *DAMN I'M EXCITED!*


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 10, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> If you read my post(s), I 'm trying to is "What's the point on buying this game when TvC:Ultimate All-Stars(A game I already have) is superior in every way?"


 
Except it's got characters no one gives a shit about.

Just sayin.


----------



## Whipwreck (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't know, I do like some of the characters on tatsunoku's side and most on capcom side.


----------



## Larry (Feb 10, 2011)

BokuNoPico said:


> Hey furaffinity, I heard this was a good place to talk about the vidya games, so here I am.
> 
> I am psycked as hell to play MVC3, as I am a huge fan of all capcom fighters, especially MVC2.
> 
> I cant to play as sentinel :3 I hope people online dont bitch and moan for me playing as a hightier character or whatever.


Shota detected. Please change your username AND pic so I won't have nightmares again. (-_-")

I'm pretty excited for the game, too. But what disappointed me was that I won't be able to play my "team" anymore. 
My team: Ken (Where the fuck are you!?! Ryu's in it, so you should be too!), Captain Commando, and Jill (I'm glad she made it.)
 I guess Deadpool, Dante and/or Wesker can be replacements...

The mentioning of DLC still gives me hope of playing my team again.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 10, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Ken (Where the fuck are you!?! Ryu's in it, so you should be too!)



What, seriously? Ryu's already boring enough as it is, why do we need him, anyway? The way I see it, they should have just dropped Ryu and put in Akuma, because he literally does everything Ryu does only better.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 10, 2011)

I canâ€™t wait to get the change to tear apart my opponents with the awesomeness that is Dante.


----------



## STB (Feb 10, 2011)

Kuzooma1 said:


> I canâ€™t wait to get the change to tear apart my opponents with the awesomeness that is Dante.


 
pfffft.. good luck!


----------



## Whipwreck (Feb 11, 2011)

Riptor said:


> What, seriously? Ryu's already boring enough as it is, why do we need him, anyway? The way I see it, they should have just dropped Ryu and put in Akuma, because he literally does everything Ryu does only better.


 
You know Capcom would never get rid of him. For one he is Street Fighter's mascot and main character, two he is one, if not the most well known fighter character, three he birthed a lot of other characters. Though the last two are argueable now that I think about it, considering that Ken and Ryu were around at the same time, but Ryu is still one of the most well known. Sure not everybody likes him, and some think that the addition of Akuma is stupid, but he plays differently enough from Ryu to be added.

I guess what I am saying is you don't have to like him, but you have to realize he is one of the most well known fighting icons.


----------



## Larry (Feb 11, 2011)

^You're right, it wouldn't be MvsC without Ryu, but I think he's just so overused and abused. I hope they have some new combos or special moves and shit. I'm still waiting on Ken and Captain Commando......

Hey, does anyone think that the game should include Phoenix Wright? I know that's silly, but just the thought of it!


----------



## Whipwreck (Feb 11, 2011)

larry669 said:


> ^You're right, it wouldn't be MvsC without Ryu, but I think he's just so overused and abused. I hope they have some new combos or special moves and shit. I'm still waiting on Ken and Captain Commando......
> 
> Hey, does anyone think that the game should include Phoenix Wright? I know that's silly, but just the thought of it!


 
I think you better hold your breath on Ken being his own character, as far as Captain Commando and Phoenix Wright there is always DLC. Though Capcom has said it would be a bit of a challenge to make Phoenix Wright considering he wouldn't have vey many moves for a fighting game.


----------



## Larry (Feb 11, 2011)

Objection! xD


----------



## Larry (Feb 12, 2011)

You guys need to see this....
[video=youtube;ejmJ3D0YboY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejmJ3D0YboY&feature=player_embedded#at=135[/video]


----------



## Whipwreck (Feb 14, 2011)

Two more days


----------



## STB (Feb 14, 2011)

Whipwreck said:


> Two more days


 
Hell yeah! I've spent like the last 2 weeks having a complete nerdgasm.


----------



## Whipwreck (Feb 14, 2011)

STB said:


> Hell yeah! I've spent like the last 2 weeks having a complete nerdgasm.


 
So I am not the only one who uses that word lol.


----------



## STB (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that's the first time I've ever used it though, hahaha.


----------



## Whipwreck (Feb 14, 2011)

Hmm, now I know it's kind of early to think about this, but I wonder who they'll have for DLC besides Shuma and Jill.


----------



## Estidel (Feb 14, 2011)

They say they wanted to capture the MvC2 feel while making it fresh, I guess they achieved this by making it where Sentinel is always on screen BUT NOW YOU HAVE MORE CHOICE FOR THE OTHER TWO.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 14, 2011)

Riptor said:


> I guess I can agree the models look a little iffy, too, but I'd imagine they did that so they could keep a smooth frame rate, even when there's lots of stuff going at once. I'm one of those people who would prefer that kind of thing over slightly prettier graphics, but hey, that's just me.


Some characters like Iron Man and Morrigan .etc look really bad, While characters like Zero and Arthur look really plastic.



Riptor said:


> I couldn't really say the gameplay is a direct rip of TvC like you're saying, either. The only real similarity I can see is the control scheme, to be honest.


I'm pretty sure that MvC3 has TvC's control scheme and the basics and doesn't the advance stuff like Baroque and Mega Crash(?)


Riptor said:


> Honestly, I get the feeling you're saying most of this stuff because you're not really a Marvel fan compared to Tatsunoko. Which is fine, not everybody likes comics. But I wouldn't really say it's that fair to compare TvC and Marvel, mostly because TvC was more trying to do its own thing than be Marvel. I also wouldn't really compare CvSNK2, since they're both entirely different in the way they play.


The Punisher is the only Marvel character I liked


Riptor said:


> (that and snk kind of sucks except for garou, but eh)


Obv.



Whipwreck said:


> Also isn't Zero's hair floaty _every_ game he is in?


 No.

Maybe in SNK Vs. Capcom chaos, But Capcom didn't made that shit.

But no.


Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Except it's got characters no one gives a shit about.
> 
> Just sayin.


What do you know, You don't even play fighting games.


larry669 said:


> ^You're right, it wouldn't be MvsC without Ryu


 Like it wouldn't be Marvel vs. Capcom without Mega Man?

DOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHO


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 14, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> What do you know, You don't even play fighting games.


 
ORLY?

I will admit I don't pay attention to anything Tatsunoko, like pretty much anyone else.

Cuz really, the thing that'll get my to play a game is some Power Rangers knockoffs, amirite guiz?

:V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 14, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> ORLY?
> 
> I will admit I don't pay attention to anything Tatsunoko, like pretty much anyone else.
> 
> ...


Wait, How does a Vs. game play like a Power Ranger knockoffs?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 14, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wait, How does a Vs. game play like a Power Ranger knockoffs?


 
The characters bro.

The characters.  :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 14, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> The characters bro.
> 
> The characters.  :V


 Science Ninja Team: Gatchaman (1972)
Neo-Human Casshern (1973)
Hurricane Polymar (1974)
Tekkaman: The Space Knight (1975)
Yatterman (1977)

Himitsu Sentai Goranger (1977)

No.

If anything Power Rangers ripped off Tatsunoko.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 14, 2011)

Next time you guys will tell me Iron Man is a Power Ranger too.

Uncultured heathens.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 14, 2011)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Next time you guys will tell me Iron Man is a Power Ranger too.
> 
> Uncultured heathens.


 Everyone is a Power Ranger.

Didn't you know that?


----------



## Whipwreck (Feb 14, 2011)

Okay Impact, now I KNOW that you really can't get anything through your head and you are just a whiner that Megaman isn't in there.

Wanna know the reason why he isn't in there? I can't tell ya, so go look something up. Wanna know what you should do? Get over it.

Regarding Zero, I did not know, that one was a serious question.

But, again the models are simple for the frame rate reason, and Arthur kind of looks all cartoony BECAUSE HE IS CARTOONY!

Regarding the Tatsunoko thing, the Power Rangers are sentai characters who were based off of Kamen Rider, and some the people on tatsunoko are based off of said sentai characters.

Marvel vs Capcom 3 could have it's own perks, I for one am going to find this out tomarrow, ONE MORE DAY!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 14, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> If anything Power Rangers ripped off Tatsunoko.


 
And sarcasm detection is off too.

Batting 1.000 here, PI.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 14, 2011)

Whipwreck said:


> Okay Impact, now I KNOW that you really can't get anything through your head and you are just a whiner that Megaman isn't in there.


 No, Even if he WAS in the game I would still hate this game no matter what.



Whipwreck said:


> Wanna know the reason why he isn't in there? I can't tell ya, so go look something up. Wanna know what you should do? Get over it.


Cause' Capcom was having a tough time working on his moves, That's why.

Yet, we didn't get Volnutt.

Which was odd.



Whipwreck said:


> Regarding Zero, I did not know, that one was a serious question.
> 
> But, again the models are simple for the frame rate reason, and Arthur kind of looks all cartoony BECAUSE HE IS CARTOONY!


A Ps3/X-Box 360 game having bad framerate.....

The fuck do you take me for?

And what about Dante or Ryu are they cartoony?

No.



Whipwreck said:


> Regarding the Tatsunoko thing, the Power Rangers are sentai characters who were based off of Kamen Rider, and some the people on tatsunoko are based off of said sentai characters.


 Uhhh No.

Tatsunoko's characters  are based off from Marvel and hanna barbera.

Not whatever you justed said


Term_the_Schmuck said:


> And sarcasm detection is off too.
> 
> Batting 1.000 here, PI.


 That's retarded of you.

That's like saying Astro boy is a rip-off to Mega Man.


----------



## leocat (Feb 15, 2011)

well after playing the game a day or two im pretty satisfied with it, even though i was pretty bad at normal control style at first


----------



## Larry (Feb 15, 2011)

Just picked up the game.
Fucking. Awesome.


----------



## leocat (Feb 15, 2011)

it is, although i can see why people have complaints, its pretty solid.


----------



## Estidel (Feb 15, 2011)

As people have said, awesome game, though it's more of an anime fighter now than mahvel.


----------



## StriderAuerion (Feb 15, 2011)

I too picked it up today. Well there's nothing terrible about it... but compared to my last two fighting game purchases (BlazBlue Continuum Shift and Super Street Fighter 4) this feels like an adequate dinner with no dessert. It is fun, but there's really nothing about it that made me stop and say "Wow, this was definitely worth the 60 bucks and ten year wait!"

Also, and it may just be me, with a game with such a variety of characters, it's uncanny for it to feel so devoid of personality. The character interactions are pretty limited, and there's not much of an incentive for me to play characters I do not care about. Combine this with an obvious lack of features and it just builds up for an experience that just feels very "by the numbers" and cold. 

Again, if you LOVED this game, don't take it too hard. Keep in mind that this is coming from the same coyote that owns and regularly plays such fighting games like "Kasumi Ninja" and "Ultra Vortek" (UV being MUCH superior to KN, but you get what I mean.)


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 15, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> That's retarded of you.
> 
> That's like saying Astro boy is a rip-off to Mega Man.


 
Derp.

Clearly taking this way too seriously.


----------



## Larry (Feb 15, 2011)

^StriderAuerion
Don't get me wrong, I love the game, but there was some stuff I was quite disappointed of. Because of SSIV, I was expecting glorious anime cutscenes, but only getting comic-style cutscenes. Also, it was a little hard getting used to the controls, and I thought this whole time that it would be no problem to transfer my skills from MvsC2 to Mvs3. Guess I was wrong. Now, while still trying to find my new team, I'm getting beaten to a bloody pulp by gamers who mastered MvsC3 in a single night or 2. Still, the game is fun! lol


----------



## STB (Feb 15, 2011)

Galactus is hard :I


----------



## StriderAuerion (Feb 16, 2011)

larry669 said:


> ^StriderAuerion
> Don't get me wrong, I love the game, but there was some stuff I was quite disappointed of. Because of SSIV, I was expecting glorious anime cutscenes, but only getting comic-style cutscenes. Also, it was a little hard getting used to the controls, and I thought this whole time that it would no problem to transfer my skills from MvsC2 to Mvs3. Guess I was wrong. Now, while still trying to find my new team, I'm getting beaten to a bloody pulp by gamers who mastered MvsC3 in a single night or 2. Still, the game is fun! lol



Yeah, I too was disappointed by the comic-style cutscenes and am somewhat relieved to hear that I'm not the only one having issues adjusting to the different control scheme. Heck, my old team was Guile, Strider, and Gambit, so it's taking A LOT of adjusting on my part to get things down and find some characters I jive with.


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 16, 2011)

Im loving the game and knew it was worth the 70 bucks but i gotta wait for Jill and Shuma like everyone else? what a bish...

But regarding the two spots...I can see them adding back Gambit and maybe a Rival schools char or Jon Talbain..never know  maybe sonson returns xD


Whats with the titles requiring events...what the sammich is event mode and where is it :/


----------



## Larry (Feb 16, 2011)

Sulfur said:


> Im loving the game and knew it was worth the 70 bucks but i gotta wait for Jill and Shuma like everyone else? what a bish...
> 
> But regarding the two spots...I can see them adding back Gambit and maybe a Rival schools char or Jon Talbain..never know maybe sonson returns xD
> 
> ...


 
I liked Sonson, and I completely forgot about her. I'm also hoping for B.B. Hood, because she's the easiest character to master IMO.

They should totally have events and tourneys in-game. I have a hunch Gamestop is already making plans to hold a tourney....


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Anybody in inserted in starting a joining my MVC3 lobby tonight?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 16, 2011)

Sulfur said:


> Im loving the game and knew it was worth the 70 bucks but i gotta wait for Jill and Shuma like everyone else? what a bish...
> 
> But regarding the two spots...I can see them adding back Gambit and maybe a Rival schools char or *Jon Talbain*..never know  maybe sonson returns xD
> 
> ...


I have yet to see him in any crossover as a pc, so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Aero (Feb 16, 2011)

i am liking it. Zero is my fav so far.


----------



## Whipwreck (Feb 16, 2011)

I am really loving this game! I have to say that this game is extremely well balenced from what I have seen so far, EXCEPT for Sentinel, but whatever, the fact of the matter is this is a fun game. I like how the game feels, me and my friends enjoy this MUCH more then MvC2. I didn't expect that this would be a game that would be the greatest fighter ever, just a really freaking good party fighter, and it is that.

Impact, Dante does not look cartoony because DMC never looked cartoony and Ryu does not look as cartoony because it is not as cartoony as Ghosts and Goblins. Now regarding what I take you for, there are children present, so I will not say. It is odd that Volnutt isn't in there, but I don't care considering I am not a big Mega Man fan.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Feb 17, 2011)

I wish I gould get drunk but it makes me sick and I cannot get used to the taste. I would also like Capcom to dump Marvel. I would like it more if it were just Capcom.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 18, 2011)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> I wish I gould get drunk but it makes me sick and I cannot get used to the taste. I would also like Capcom to dump Marvel. I would like it more if it were just Capcom.


 
While I'd say that a Capcom-only fighting game would be a pretty good idea, the last time they ended up trying that, we ended up getting Capcom Fighting Evolution. You thought Capcom reusing Morrigan's old sprite until TvC came out was lazy? Capcom made an entire *game* out of reusing all the old sprites they had lying around. No idea what they were thinking.

Anyway. Now that I actually have the game, my first impressions are generally pretty positive. This kicks the crap out of MvC2 in every way, because every character, even the weirder ones like Tron Bonne and MODOK, definitely feel like they're all good and worth using in their one way. The presentation also actually has effort put into it, unlike Marvel 2 and it's "oh shit guys we need to do something with all these old sprites laying around hurry up and MAKE SOMETHING" feel. To the dude who said there are no character interactions, Deadpool makes a X-Men arcade reference when fighting Magneto. Your argument is invalidated. :V

I've got to say, though, it's still boggling my mind why people want Ken. I mean, we already have Ryu, who we've already established nobody likes and is pretty much in the game because he _has_ to be. And then we have Akuma, who basically better than MvC3 Ryu in every conceivable way except having less health. Having Ken would just be a waste, because Ryu is basically the Dan of MvC3, and Akuma sits at where Ryu usually is.







Unless it's THIS Ken, in which I say make it happen, Capcom.

Oh, yeah, in other news, hackers have found a slightly incomplete Jill, a fully finished Shuma, and references, but no data, to Frank West and Dr. Octopus on the disc.


----------



## Nuketon (Feb 18, 2011)

Is there any news about a Wii port of this game? I really loved MvC2 and have heard nothing but good things about this new game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 18, 2011)

Riptor said:


> While I'd say that a Capcom-only fighting game would be a pretty good idea, the last time they ended up trying that, we ended up getting Capcom Fighting Evolution. You thought Capcom reusing Morrigan's old sprite until TvC came out was lazy? Capcom made an entire *game* out of reusing all the old sprites they had lying around. No idea what they were thinking.


Your forgetting about Capcom Fighting All-Stars: Code Holder



Riptor said:


> Unless it's THIS Ken, in which I say make it happen, Capcom.


 That's really Captain Commando. :V


----------



## Larry (Feb 18, 2011)

Thumbs up this post if you want Vulgus 2 because of Deadpool.


----------



## Whipwreck (Feb 19, 2011)

@Riptor: I like Ryu actually, I have to disagree that he is the Dan of the game, considering that I am pretty good with him and can win with Ryu against other 'better' character, that won't prove that Ryu isn't the Dan of the game, but Ryu is still a pretty good character.

@Impact: WRONG! WRONG! WRONG! WRONG! That is Ken, not Street Fighter fighting game Ken, but a sidescrolling character, look up the game, because that IS NOT Captain Commando.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 19, 2011)

Whipwreck said:


> @Impact: WRONG! WRONG! WRONG! WRONG! That is Ken, not Street Fighter fighting game Ken, but a sidescrolling character, look up the game, because that IS NOT Captain Commando.


 Uh,  Kevin Straker is Captain Commando's real name (Like Spider-Man to Peter Paker)

The English localization of Street Fighter 2010 is horrible.

so NO U


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 19, 2011)

Kuzooma1 said:


> Anybody in inserted in starting a joining my MVC3 lobby tonight?


I'd love too but I'm Silver till hopefully tomorrow




larry669 said:


> I'm also hoping for B.B. Hood.
> They should  totally have events and tourneys in-game. I have a hunch Gamestop is  already making plans to hold a tourney....


 

Well, I can also see Baby Hood in it so that's a good idea, put her under Hsien-Ko but if you look at the titles and scroll to the big empty spaces that say Event #1 --> #54 I think.....will prob have a future update or dlc but as I heard, there coming out with DLC on March 1st for Shadow mode and costumes for chris, ryu, dante and a few others soooo....




btw: What are your teams so far and which chars have you done all the missions for? {I did all of Hulk and Spencer's and my main team is "Amaterasu, C.Viper, Dormammu = Crimson Ashes"}


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 19, 2011)

I lost interest in the game around the time I heard they cut Frank West. :l



Whipwreck said:


> Also, Dead Rising my good sir is still around, what with Dead Rising 2 being superior to the first. FAIL on your behalf.


 
Yeah, Dead Rising 2 really kicked butt in the whole "taking photos of zombies" area. :V




WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Enjoy your time limit after time limit game called Dead Rising 2.


 
It's funny because they dumbed Dead Rising 2 down so much and people still complain. If you can't save all the radio survivors and main missions on your first try you're doing something wrong. Likewise if you actually pay attention to the story when you just want to play around. :V


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 19, 2011)

^ exactly, still having trouble saving least 50 people from the first one >,.,< and i guess they could still add frank too mvc3....never know


----------



## Whipwreck (Feb 20, 2011)

Kirbizard said:


> I lost interest in the game around the time I heard they cut Frank West. :l
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh boo hoo, Frank is gone, you can't take pictures, that wasn't the point of DR2, the point was it was a different area and a different person going through a different outbreak. Hence no Frank and no pictures. Dumbed down or not I still enjoyed playing the game, the combo weapons, Chuck, I just loved it. It might just be me, but I would love to see Frank and Chuck in MvC 3, it won't happen, but I think it would be cool.


----------



## Whipwreck (Feb 20, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Uh, Kevin Straker is Captain Commando's real name (Like Spider-Man to Peter Paker)
> 
> The English localization of Street Fighter 2010 is horrible.
> 
> so NO U


 
Oh really? Then why does SF2010 take place in 2010 and then Captain Commando takes place in 2046?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 20, 2011)

Whipwreck said:


> Oh really? Then why does SF2010 take place in 2010 and then Captain Commando takes place in 2046?


 Captain Commando has been in other games aside from "Captain Commando"


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 20, 2011)

Whipwreck said:


> Oh boo hoo, Frank is gone, you can't take pictures, that wasn't the point of DR2, the point was it was a different area and a different person going through a different outbreak. Hence no Frank and no pictures. Dumbed down or not I still enjoyed playing the game, the combo weapons, Chuck, I just loved it. It might just be me, but I would love to see Frank and Chuck in MvC 3, it won't happen, but I think it would be cool.


 
I think you completely missed my point, but alright. :V


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 20, 2011)

i friggin love this game! the first fighter i liked and play regularly since tekken 5. i think what it is though is that they made it a bit easier because in MvC2 i averaged a 1:10 win ratio. now im winning every time.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 22, 2011)

If anyone has this game for the PS3 and wants to play me then just VM a message. PSN: Hayato7891

Amateratsu is godly!


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 23, 2011)

Ammy's weapon change combos are giving me trouble :/

damn control stick xD


----------



## OmegaDragon (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh man have I been playing the heck out of this game lately... like a lot of people here already, I heavily favor Ammy <3 She's my point in every team.


----------



## Larry (Feb 27, 2011)

Sulfur said:


> btw: What are your teams so far and which chars have you done all the missions for? {I did all of Hulk and Spencer's and my main team is "Amaterasu, C.Viper, Dormammu = Crimson Ashes"}


 
Deadpool May Cry: Deadpool, Dante, Trish
The Best There Is [MAIN TEAM]: X-23, Wolverine, Deadpool  

I've gotten better winning matches on XBL, but I'm still kinda getting my ass domestically beaten.


----------



## Kalimba (Feb 27, 2011)

Fukken' Amateratsu.

My cousing keeps kicking my ass with her and I've developed a fear, like... when somebody has her in their team I start telling myself "oh u so scrood neeguh".

8l


----------



## Fernin (Feb 27, 2011)

KATANA-RAMA! 8D

That is all.


----------



## STB (Feb 27, 2011)

I crush with Spencer. And Felicia.


----------



## Willow (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh hey, I though about making a thread for this but now that someone bumped it I have no need to. Hurray for elitism too. 

I played it with my cousin last week for almost two hours and liked it. When I saw that Dante was in it, I almost shat a brick. 



BokuNoPico said:


> Hey furaffinity, I heard this was a good place to talk about the vidya games, so here I am.


 I'm only quoting this post because I swear to god this OVA is haunting me in some way. asdfksf;l'fs;sfjsk;fa'jadf; 

Not cool bros. ;~;


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 28, 2011)

supposedly Dante being banned from MvC3 tournaments.
But I have a new team to try out online with Felicia, Spencer, Tron.....if i can ever get a ranked match >,.,>


----------



## Larry (Feb 28, 2011)

Willow said:


> I'm only quoting this post because I swear to god this OVA is haunting me in some way. asdfksf;l'fs;sfjsk;fa'jadf;
> 
> Not cool bros. ;~;



You're not the only one :/


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 28, 2011)

Sulfur said:


> supposedly Dante being banned from MvC3 tournaments.


 
Really? Wonder why because I played him a few times and never found anything special, at least not to the point of banning him. He was never part of my team anyway but it's interesting to note that people find him OP. 



> But I have a new team to try out online with Felicia, Spencer, Tron.....if i can ever get a ranked match >,.,>


 
Haven't tried rank yet since I online log on PSN to play with my friends pretty much.

If anyone wanna have a match then just VM me when you see Fox Fang is online. If I am lurking the forums then that means I have free time on my hands.


----------



## raidy_and_dobe (Feb 28, 2011)

We have it for the 360. I'd love to get a group of us together someday and play online. My team is usually Zero, Ammy, and Chun-Lii or however it's spelled. Occasionally it'll replace her with Dr. Doom if I'm fighting spammers.


----------



## Kalimba (Feb 28, 2011)

Sulfur said:


> supposedly Dante being banned from MvC3 tournaments.


 
With a very good reason! Hi is way too lethal.


----------



## Larry (Mar 1, 2011)

Wait, what does he mean by "Dante being banned form tournaments"? Like, the official ones, or what? Give me moar details~!


EDIT: Hey, I just got on the official MvsC3 website, and it looks like there's more instructions to redeem the Jill and Shuma-Gorath DLC than I thought.

http://www.marvelvscapcom3.com/Redeem/


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 3, 2011)

yea I redeemed already. theygave us a code on the comic (collectors edition) to redeem then on the 15th when they come out for 400points/ 5dollars each but we'll get an email of a code to redeem same for both consoles i assume.

And from what im heard both unofficial and official,...depending who makes the rule of not allowing use of a character.

And im up for some player matches with yous ^,.,^ yay xbox


----------



## Bishoop (Mar 3, 2011)

I bought the game having never tried the older ones.

I where just looking for a real solid fighting game with dead one controls after I had gotten tired of Tekken 6 and Super street fighter 4.
Now the fight controls are just about as presice as it can get, and the game is awsome when you got some friends over having a bunch of matches with beers on the side.

But there are just some things that makes it feel like they half ass'ed it.

1 No real story, not even a hint of explaining how these two worlds got connected in the first place.
2 End scenes so bad you feel no interest in completing the games to see them.
3 Challenges is like a broken tutorial more then a challenge set. "look at super Street fighter 4 to see how its done"
4 Why cant I just go for a rematch instead of going back to the characters select screen... Thats stupid programming 
So we can conclude that the Single player is more or less bullcrap you go through to unlock a few extra characters.
Multiplayer is great when you get friends over. But online sucks so bad its hard to describe, you spend more time looking at loading screnes waiting for a match then actually playing the game... Yeah great fun.

But if you wanna beat your friends butts with a fast as hell game play with controls spot on, its all good


----------



## Larry (Mar 3, 2011)

Bishoop said:


> Multiplayer is great when you get friends over. But online sucks so bad its hard to describe, you spend more time looking at loading screnes waiting for a match then actually playing the game... Yeah great fun.


 
I had the same problem with that, too. I just turn on the fight request while playing arcade mode. I don't go to the online matches, the online matches come to me.


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 5, 2011)

Only issues I have is broken partner assists in mission mode and not being able to watch a players match but, only yellow lines decreasing and cards bumping against each other....


PS. but 5oday was a great day, currently on a 7 ranked game win streak and completed all of Storm and Sentinels missions and conteplating adding Storm and Taskmaster to my list of mainers


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Mar 5, 2011)

MvC3 is fun but does anyone think besides myself that the game is a bit unbalanced? Its ridiculous how much damage the hulk, sentinel, or ryu can dish out ;_;


----------



## Larry (Mar 5, 2011)

K.A.I.S.E.R- X said:


> MvC3 is fun but does anyone think besides myself that the game is a bit unbalanced? Its ridiculous how much damage the hulk, sentinel, or ryu can dish out ;_;


 
Yeah, those characters you mentioned are a little slow, but if you take time to know their combos, they will be your greatest asset. For me, they're too slow for me, and that's why I use X-23. Well, Ryu isn't that bad....


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 7, 2011)

Lets hear some more teams people! I got 3 teams lined up so far, main one is Viewtiful Joe, Amaterasu and She Hulk.


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 7, 2011)

Morrigan, C.Viper and Storm -Main Assist [Assist Attacks]
Felicia, Taskmaster and Amaterasu -Main Combo [Air and Hyper Combos]
Tron, Deadpool and Spencer -Main Defense [Defend then attack]


are my three main teams


----------



## rain-hatchett (Mar 8, 2011)

Is it sad that all the top ranked fighters all have used Sentinel well over a thousand times? I get flashbacks to the cheezers on MVC2 . . . 

My main team is Wolverine, Ryu and Captain America.


----------



## STB (Mar 8, 2011)

Arthur is a beast.


----------



## Aero (Mar 8, 2011)

omg ppl that Sentinel spam i just want to reah through the tv  and slap them


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 8, 2011)

Yea, I see Dante, Sentinel and Akuma used by quite a few in the top 10 ranks.
But Im happy to say I completed my 320th mission today ^,.,^


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 9, 2011)

I really think Sentinel is just an easy way to win, you don't need to know anything except one combo and you can take out damn near an entire other character. Not saying its hard to take him out, its actually quite easy but it's just ridiculous once you get a few hits in with Sentinel.


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 9, 2011)

Agreed, is why you take him out asap ^^
Just be glad they got rid of the system to use a character multiple times or else people would spam Sentinel Sentinel Sentinel OR Dante Dante Dante


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone excited for Jill and Shuma DLC coming soon?


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 12, 2011)

sorta, was expecting them launch day :/


----------



## STB (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm excited for Shuma, not so much Jill.


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 13, 2011)

^ Bout time
All I hear my friends saying "i'll probably only get Jill cause Shuma is gonna be lame" and 400 points aint bad for one character. Better then paying 560 for a character like Blazblue's makoto or that squirrel girl


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 15, 2011)

Alright so...did anyone get Jill or Shuma yet???


----------



## Larry (Mar 15, 2011)

Sulfur said:


> Alright so...did anyone get Jill or Shuma yet???



Just now. I got Special Edition, so I downloaded Jill and Shuma-Gorath for FREE. ;3


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 15, 2011)

technically not free xD
but yea just put my code in like 10hours ago and whooped Jill's and Shuma's missions...cept Jill's 10th >,.,<


----------



## Larry (Mar 17, 2011)

Sulfur said:


> technically not free xD
> but yea just put my code in like 10hours ago and whooped Jill's and Shuma's missions...cept Jill's 10th >,.,<


 
Well, yeah I guess it wasn't free. XD 
I'm having some hard time with the missions. I can do the first five on any character, but I'm lucky if I actually pass the sixth.


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 17, 2011)

well, Ill help ya out and say that if a mission has a partner; like {L, M, P1, H} do its fast so that when you hit the partner button and the Heavy * button, it will keep the cpu up so the partner will continue the combo and do it until you finish. They aint hard after you understand the partner combos ^^

But Amaterasu still only only one I have 6-10 still to do =(

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkg1iNBZhX4

^ check his videos out too cause they helped me a bit*


----------



## Larry (Mar 18, 2011)

Sulfur said:


> well, Ill help ya out and say that if a mission has a partner; like {L, M, P1, H} do its fast so that when you hit the partner button and the Heavy * button, it will keep the cpu up so the partner will continue the combo and do it until you finish. They aint hard after you understand the partner combos ^^
> 
> But Amaterasu still only only one I have 6-10 still to do =(
> 
> ...


*

Oh god, all those combos! I'm good, but I'm not THAT good. lol

Thanks for the video, I'll try to use them to my advantage.*


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 18, 2011)

No Problemo ^,.,^
I've done 182/190 missions for capcom side and 186/190 on marvel side

6-10 of Amaterasu, 8 and 10 of Arthur's and Jill's tenth, wolverine's tenth and 7-10 of X-23's giving me issues


----------



## Sarkonian (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey, Someone gimme a buzz, I wanna play with some new people and Lobby.


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 21, 2011)

Get some fellow furs then im in


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Mar 22, 2011)

I need someone to help me out with this game. I'm getting an insane smack down online and I'm really confused why. I seem to be getting in a lot of really good hits but it seems like I get hit by one combo and I'm dead.

My gamertag is Maraxk87


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 25, 2011)

Ill help ya out since I have you already ^,.,^
Just let me know when


----------



## Molotov (Mar 26, 2011)

Spar with me in Marvel vs. Capcom 3? Hit me with a friend request to...

mista POSTmaaan

Just let me know who you are and where I met you from and such.


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 26, 2011)

you've never met me xD


----------



## Larry (Mar 27, 2011)

So, anyone checked out the new Event Mode? I got tired just looking at the objectives...


----------



## Sulfur (Apr 8, 2011)

meh at event mode...stopped playing since shadow mode came out so wont be on mvc3 for a while cause ive been disappointed enough and blazblue better since i just got nuum shift three days ago and love Makoto and Valk


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 8, 2011)

i have been addicted to watching MvC3 streams, it's such a fun game to watch.


----------



## DoubleJump (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi.

None of my friends play this game anymore, so I need some more people to play with.
My GT is Suplex Bunion, and I would like to play a few games with anyone this evening around 9pm EST. Send me a friend request or message or both if you're interested in playing!

The only characters I don't play as are Arthur, Haggar, and MODOK.


----------

